# Another log question by a Newbie... this time ASH



## amalina (Apr 1, 2013)

I have the opportunity to get three ash logs:
#1 13' 8" average diameter 23"
#2 13'7" AVERAGE DIAMETER 27"
#3 7' SMALL DIAMETER 42" CROTCH

The logs seem to have black line spalt in them and they are not a pure white.

Questions:

Should I get all three? About $30 a log
How to cut? Will slab the crotch. Should I slab or lumber for the other two.

Any suggestions?

Thanks - Allan


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

well bud it is really all about personal preference. My chainsaw mill only has the capability to mill lumber so I would love slabs but the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence


----------



## amalina (Apr 1, 2013)

*Slabs vs Lumber*

Thanks Tommie. My sawyer can cut up to about 50". My problem is I don't want a lot of lumber, just slabs. Also I have never seen a ash slab. 

Tahnks again.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

For that price I'd do it. Ash is a nice wood. Below are a couple of pics from some ash logs we sawed up. I like it. Good luck!


----------



## amalina (Apr 1, 2013)

*Nice Ash*

Thanks Allen. The last board is nice. May just do it. Maybe use one for lumber and the other two for slabs


----------



## zbohm (Dec 30, 2012)

I've been cutting slabs a lot lately. Mostly due to requests from customers but also for myself. I keep figuring when it dries you can always resaw it to useable dimensions for any specific project. Just a thought. Good luck.


----------



## amalina (Apr 1, 2013)

*slabs to lumber*

zbohm...thanks, makes me have another idea.


----------

